# Generac whole house generator



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Mine that I put in I think had the 12 leads. If memory severs me right it was $140 at HD.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

motoscoota said:


> I'm putting this in before winter. It's the cheapskate setup I paid $450. It's a 200amp manual transfer switch. It goes in between the service entrance cable and the main house panel.
> 
> I'm going to trench out a cable to a dog house with a ground rod.
> 
> ...


I had this put on instead. Same thing? Can't run both at same time. 12k portable runs everything except...have to choose AC or water heater.
Them whole house auto starts are sweet.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

pgpn123 said:


> I had this put on instead. Same thing? Can't run both at same time. 12k portable runs everything except...have to choose AC or water heater.
> Them whole house auto starts are sweet.
> View attachment 774585


They are sweet, but they are stupid expensive.

Back feed through your biggest circuit and shut off your main breaker before starting plugging everything in. Just like 95% of the rest of the world. lol

I just run cords to the few things I care about having power. Then go back to sleep or go outside, in the winter we play games. Internet doesn’t work when the power is out, so no point in having and electronics plugged in since we don’t pay those crazy tv prices.

I would love to have to not worry about not being home though. Someday maybe, just about everything is more important to spend money on for now.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

jiggin is livin said:


> They are sweet, but they are stupid expensive.
> 
> Back feed through your biggest circuit and shut off your main breaker before starting plugging everything in. Just like 95% of the rest of the world. lol
> 
> ...


Used to do that. Lost power a lot. It seemed like a part time job routing the electricity traffic. I got sick of it, so I put in the automatic backup system. It’s good insurance, my neighbors should pay me, because we rarely have power outages anymore, lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Rasputin said:


> Used to do that. Lost power a lot. It seemed like a part time job routing the electricity traffic. I got sick of it, so I put in the automatic backup system. It’s good insurance, my neighbors should pay me, because we rarely have power outages anymore, lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Everyone says that! Lol

My cousin put one in the lake house. He said he waited months for the power to go out and then went out on the balcony to watch his neighbor plugging in cords while he drank a beer. He also said he’s going to have to do that about a dozen more times before it feels like it was worth the price.

But they had a couple deer, bunch of fish and a quarter cow go rancid on them while they were gone on vacation due to a power outage. That was his final straw.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

jiggin is livin said:


> They are sweet, but they are stupid expensive.
> 
> Back feed through your biggest circuit and shut off your main breaker before starting plugging everything in. Just like 95% of the rest of the world. lol
> 
> ...


I used to run cords too. Now just one short fat cord to the new outside receptacle, which I ran a 6/3 something wire to. No plugging anything else in. Lost power for first time Saturday, pretty neat everything works. Even had the internet (dsl).


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

pgpn123 said:


> I used to run cords too. Now just one short fat cord to the new outside receptacle, which I ran a 6/3 something wire to. No plugging anything else in. Lost power for first time Saturday, pretty neat everything works. Even had the internet (dsl).


I have spectrum. It must schitt the bed when the power does, because nothing connects. Lol


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Apparently standby generators are more difficult to get than toilet paper last spring. 

I ordered one in May. Estimated arrival November 22.

Just a waiting game. Already upgraded the gas meter.

FWIW I did a ton of research. Called a lot of service people and asked what they put on their homes. Went with a Briggs and Stratton because the consensus was their customer service was amazing. 

Other than that, it's basically a Chevy vs Ford argument between the main few brands.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

FIJI said:


> Get anything BUT a Generac (JunkErAc) !! WORST customer service ever/


Oh please do tell about your experience with Generac. I've had nothing but good things to say about mine installed 6 years ago. Unless your warranty expired or didn't bother purchasing an extended warranty. Asking for a friend.....


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Had this installed this 6 years ago. 11k. Runs my well, 2 full size refrigerators, full size standup deep freezer and all the essentials in the house. I did purchase this at Lowe's on my own without really doing any research and found out when it was getting installed he was not sure if it would run central air. At that time I didn't really care as long as we had water and of course the refrigerators/freezer working. It turns out it will run it but it does not like it one bit. We have only lost power a time or two when the AC has been running and I will turn that off if need be. Other than that it's been good to go since day one. .


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Had a Kholer installed last spring, whole house, 22kw, powerboost lifetime warrenty, Corrosion proof enclosure I believe. I got the largest while staying air cooled. Heard a ton of bad about Generac. Mine has worked flawlessly. CRT electrical outta Willis. Great people, Family owned business


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Heard only good things about Generac. Looking hard at the Kohler tho. I'm installing a 22KW unit either way. Curious where are the transfer switches located for these standby generators. Kinda figure I'd mount in indoors but the electrician says outside is where they recommend. He said there 100% weatherproof and never had an issue being outdoors. I have a 2' overhang on my home and the generator will be right next to the home under that as well. Any experience with the standby transfer switch issues mounted outdoors ?


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

johnIV said:


> Heard only good things about Generac. Looking hard at the Kohler tho. I'm installing a 22KW unit either way. Curious where are the transfer switches located for these standby generators. Kinda figure I'd mount in indoors but the electrician says outside is where they recommend. He said there 100% weatherproof and never had an issue being outdoors. I have a 2' overhang on my home and the generator will be right next to the home under that as well. Any experience with the standby transfer switch issues mounted outdoors ?


This can turn into a big topic, but I'll try to cut to the chase without knowing all the details of your location and house wiring:

It's pretty safe to assume the ATS sold to you by an installer, suitable for your backup generator would be contained in a NEMA 3R enclosure - but ask this question of your installer to be sure!

NEMA is a standards organization that defines suitable uses for electrical equipment. The 3R definition states:


Enclosures constructed for either indoor or outdoor use to provide a degree of protection to personnel against access to hazardous parts
To provide a degree of protection of the equipment inside the enclosure against ingress of solid foreign objects (falling dirt)
To provide a degree of protection with respect to harmful effects on the equipment due to the ingress of water (rain, sleet, snow)
And that will be undamaged by the external formation of ice on the enclosure
Since your generator will live outdoors, it is sensible to mount the ATS outdoors also, preferably within line sight of the generator. God forbid, if a malfunction occurs in the system, it will be much more convenient to troubleshoot in one location.

Every electrician hates running around all over trying to inspect and test components of a system.

Your ATS should be a "hardened" device from a reputable manufacturer.

Just as the generator needs servicing, the ATS will also require a degree of maintenance annually. Mostly maintenance is simple: inspecting, cleaning, testing functionality, lubrication, and torquing terminations. These tasks should be performed by qualified personnel using suitable PPE ONLY!

For the home owner, it's my opinion that "the plan" from the installation provider is as important as the equipment itself. When shopping check that you will be forming a long term relationship with warrantee against defects and a service outlook to verify and maintain the equipment, generally at least once a year in the fall season.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

motoscoota said:


> This can turn into a big topic, but I'll try to cut to the chase without knowing all the details of your location and house wiring:
> 
> It's pretty safe to assume the ATS sold to you by an installer, suitable for your backup generator would be contained in a NEMA 3R enclosure - but ask this question of your installer to be sure!
> 
> ...


Well I haven't purchased yet but the Generac is my target unit and the Generac ATS is also what I'll use. I wanted the ATS installed in my home but the electrician prefers it outside next to the meter and generator. It's a hard sell but I'm leaning toward his recommendation. Kinda wanted it out of the elements and away from critters gaining access into the delicate electronics. He says the ATS is sealed very well with no worries. Famous last words is my thought but he put his guarantee on that statement so he'll be the one I call. Kinda wanted opinions on those concerns.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

johnIV said:


> Well I haven't purchased yet but the Generac is my target unit and the Generac ATS is also what I'll use. I wanted the ATS installed in my home but the electrician prefers it outside next to the meter and generator. It's a hard sell but I'm leaning toward his recommendation. Kinda wanted it out of the elements and away from critters gaining access into the delicate electronics. He says the ATS is sealed very well with no worries. Famous last words is my thought but he put his guarantee on that statement so he'll be the one I call. Kinda wanted opinions on those concerns.


Sorry if I wasn't clear. As an electrician, I've been trained and drilled to use particular terminology.

Short answer: your electrician is correct. The Generac ATS is well suited for outdoor use. The electrician's inclination to mount the ATS near the meter and the generator is completely prudent.

The guts of the Generac ATS aren't particularly sensitive. In fact it's some pretty tough stuff, especially the actuator. This sort of equipment is humming away for decades outdoors all over the nation.

The "smart management module" is a different story; that should be indoors near your breaker panel, phone/internet and/or cable TV gear.

Holding the installer accountable is right, because it's up to him to install it correctly, namely to keep the NEMA 3R rating in-tact. That's what keeps the critters out.

Maybe if you get to see how hard one of these ATS units hits when it switches over you'll feel better:




You'll notice there's no "computer crap" inside the ATS. It's bus bars, terminals, relays, coil/solenoids, a big override switch (with its own sealed body), some 12v control wiring, and the 240v 3-wire 1-phase wiring. This type of gear lives outside routinely.

Hope this helps!


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

motoscoota said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear. As an electrician, I've been trained and drilled to use particular terminology.
> 
> Short answer: your electrician is correct. The Generac ATS is well suited for outdoor use. The electrician's inclination to mount the ATS near the meter and the generator is completely prudent.
> 
> ...


Appreciate your input and knowledge.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Regarding the Generac ATS location, indoors vs outdoors, what does the Generac documentation say? Where does the manufacturer recommend the ATS should be installed?


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

kroppe said:


> Regarding the Generac ATS location, indoors vs outdoors, what does the Generac documentation say? Where does the manufacturer recommend the ATS should be installed?


It doesn't. It's made to be used outside if necessary but doesn't say it can't be inside either.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

You need to hear the noise when the Xfer switch operates befor you decide to how it installed inside your house.

Would not have the Xfer switch in my house.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Ya , my electrician is planning the switch to be outdoors near the meter as well.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Jiw275 said:


> You need to hear the noise when the Xfer switch operates befor you decide to how it installed inside your house.
> 
> Would not have the Xfer switch in my house.


Those boxes are pretty big. They don't sit flush in the wall like a service box. Many don't have a basement to install one in. They also don't want them mounted on a wall in there living area of the home. It's not necessary to hear the transfer of power. It's only necessary that it happens. I prefer not to hear anything when the power goes out, not even the generator.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

JohnIV, perhaps I should have written you need to experience the noise caused by the operation of the transfer switch prior to making the decision to have it installed inside the house.

More gooder? 😀


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Jiw275 said:


> JohnIV, perhaps I should have written you need to experience the noise caused by the operation of the transfer switch prior to making the decision to have it installed inside the house.
> 
> More gooder? 😀


I have heard that noise and with the cover off the ATS, seen the operation of the switch going on and again going off once power is restored. Is there a particular reason I would need to hear the ATS kick on ?


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Who’s on first?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

We are going to pull the trigger on one. My electrician is coming out next week. We are hoping to install it under our covered deck. Id like to enclose it, will see what he recommends for that. Most likely we will be getting a 14 k hooked up to the lp tank. It sucks about the generator delays though we were hoping to have it all done by december, but thats doubtful.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

brushbuster said:


> We are going to pull the trigger on one. My electrician is coming out next week. We are hoping to install it under our covered deck. Id like to enclose it, will see what he recommends for that. Most likely we will be getting a 14 k hooked up to the lp tank. It sucks about the generator delays though we were hoping to have it all done by december, but thats doubtful.


Electrician just received my down payment on a 14K..
Will be installing it in two weeks.

This company orders generators periodically with a conservative eye ($$$) towards not having too many more in stock than they have orders for , and see what comes in. Some folks upgrade or downgrade after estimates are reviewed , leaving those few generators not scheduled for installation on a first come commitment basis. I had one that was available earmarked.

Lead times on the bigger than 18K units new orders were out towards December ( in thier estimation ) a while back.


----------



## UPaquariest (May 13, 2010)

What are you guys hearing on price for generator and install? I had started doing some research but was told it would be $10,000 minimum for the smallest Generac to be installed.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

UPaquariest said:


> What are you guys hearing on price for generator and install? I had started doing some research but was told it would be $10,000 minimum for the smallest Generac to be installed.


My electrician said around 6 grand installed. I put in the pad.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Waif said:


> Electrician just received my down payment on a 14K..
> Will be installing it in two weeks.
> 
> This company orders generators periodically with a conservative eye ($$$) towards not having too many more in stock than they have orders for , and see what comes in. Some folks upgrade or downgrade after estimates are reviewed , leaving those few generators not scheduled for installation on a first come commitment basis. I had one that was available earmarked.
> ...


What's your guy charging Waif?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Team Camo said:


> Had this installed this 6 years ago. 11k. Runs my well, 2 full size refrigerators, full size standup deep freezer and all the essentials in the house. I did purchase this at Lowe's on my own without really doing any research and found out when it was getting installed he was not sure if it would run central air. At that time I didn't really care as long as we had water and of course the refrigerators/freezer working. It turns out it will run it but it does not like it one bit. We have only lost power a time or two when the AC has been running and I will turn that off if need be. Other than that it's been good to go since day one. .
> View attachment 774624


will that 11k run a furnace well and fridge at the same time?


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

brushbuster said:


> will that 11k run a furnace well and fridge at the same time?


Yes it will. I have two full upright refrigerators one full upright freezer and a well of course. I think I stated earlier it does not like the AC unit in the summer it will run it but it does not like it. I don't think the furnace takes as much of a draw as the AC does. We also have a wood stove in the home


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

brushbuster said:


> What's your guy charging Waif?


My other leg.....

That reminds me. There's a permit fee I didn't delve into. Pork barrel politics or other reason...Costs more than my last little gasoline generator.

Don't have the quote at hand. 
They will be running natural gas line ,and the transfer switch ect. . But they won't be taking a beating on the deal....(!)
Figure they're charging the cost of the generator and switch retail cost over again for the install , plus a grand...Which is the high end of averages ,depending on where you find average figures...

The chief asked me not to shoot him. I said I'll wait till after the install.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

brushbuster said:


> will that 11k run a furnace well and fridge at the same time?


My 9200 portable runs my well, water heater, 2 fridges and 2 freezers easily. Plus incidental lighting, microwave, coffee maker etc. I'm looking at the 20K Generac but can't find an electrician to install it reasonably. Got a 4000.00 install quote from one already. No thanks.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

johnIV said:


> My 9200 portable runs my well, water heater, 2 fridges and 2 freezers easily. Plus incidental lighting, microwave, coffee maker etc. I'm looking at the 20K Generac but can't find an electrician to install it reasonably. Got a 4000.00 install quote from one already. No thanks.





johnIV said:


> My 9200 portable runs my well, water heater, 2 fridges and 2 freezers easily. Plus incidental lighting, microwave, coffee maker etc. I'm looking at the 20K Generac but can't find an electrician to install it reasonably. Got a 4000.00 install quote from one already. No thanks.


Well my electrician and i go back a little while, ill see what his actual quote winds up being. but 4 grand for an install seems high. It probably helps me some that i will do the pad my self.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

brushbuster said:


> Well my electrician and i go back a little while, ill see what his actual quote winds up being. but 4 grand for an install seems high. It probably helps me some that i will do the pad my self.


Generac sells the pad. I'm having the generator placed on the cement patio next to the house. The pad will sit on the patio. I'll purchase that with the generator. Generator, transfer switch and pad are 5400.00. He quoted me 4K for install, wire and conduit. I've been told that 1500-2000.00 is common for this service and parts for this install. Thanks. John


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

I went and found my reciepts. Looks like when i purchased this in 2015....like I'ved mentioned before in other Generac threads. There was a 20 percent sale going on and I was able to use my Military discount as well I paid 2477 just for the 11K unit. I had a friend of a friend coming for the install. That fell through so I had to contact Lowes for their installer. The total for them to install with the transfer switch was 4830...I had already poured my own pad. Found the receipt for the propane company to run 25/30 feet of propane line to generator with a regualtor installed at the unit which my nephew and I dug. That was 425 bucks. So 5255 ish to install 6 years ago. Not sure what the going rate is now. I can only imagine.  edit... this was total for everything. Unit, install and propane line


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

So maybe the going install rate IS 4000+


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

johnIV said:


> So maybe the going install rate IS 4000+


Not sure what your replying to. My 11k unit total install including the propane line and unit was 5255. For everything....but that was 6 years ago.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Team Camo said:


> Not sure what your replying to. My 11k unit total install including the propane line and unit was 5255. For everything....but that was 6 years ago.


Well you said transfer switch was included in that cost. I'll do the propane hook up. I just need the electrician. I'm trying to get an electrician only labor quote. Thanks. John


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

johnIV said:


> So maybe the going install rate IS 4000+


That seems incredibly high for a day and a half worth of work.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

FYI, they're now charging 300+ for a 3" genpad. 

You can pour a 36x52" pad 4" thick, and reinforce it with rebar if you're nervous about vibration for 50 bucks.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Firefighter said:


> FYI, they're now charging 300+ for a 3" genpad.
> 
> You can pour a 36x52" pad 4" thick, and reinforce it with rebar if you're nervous about vibration for 50 bucks.


Same price as 6 years ago. Mixed my own pad no rebar....been fine since.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> We are going to pull the trigger on one. My electrician is coming out next week. We are hoping to install it under our covered deck. Id like to enclose it, will see what he recommends for that. Most likely we will be getting a 14 k hooked up to the lp tank. It sucks about the generator delays though we were hoping to have it all done by december, but thats doubtful.


I tried to get them to do that. No go. Don’t remember exactly why, seems like an air flow concern, would void the warranty if installed under the deck. Might want to think of a good plan B in case I’m right. Keep in mind they make some noise, so having it out away is a good idea for that reason


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

brushbuster said:


> That seems incredibly high for a day and a half worth of work.


Certainly does.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Firefighter said:


> FYI, they're now charging 300+ for a 3" genpad.
> 
> You can pour a 36x52" pad 4" thick, and reinforce it with rebar if you're nervous about vibration for 50 bucks.


I was quoted 189.00 for the Generac pad for the 22K unit. I better recheck that quote out. Easily to pour and it's already sitting on a concrete patio. Just need it up off that about 3-4" more for oil changes.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

Not all day & a half work days are the same. Swapping out some plugs and switches is not the same as pulling a meter and doing a utility tie-in and should be priced different.

Unless a coordinated shutdown is worked out with the utility provider, the meter is the only disconnecting means, and pulling one live is dangerous!

A skilled wireman will be breaking out some expensive PPE, tools, and know-how to do all this properly. That cost gets passed on.

As far as a genny going under a deck, or any wood structure for that matter - I wouldn't recommend it. Where there's oil there can be fire, so you don't really want things above your generator.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

motoscoota said:


> Not all day & a half work days are the same. Swapping out some plugs and switches is not the same as pulling a meter and doing a utility tie-in and should be priced different.
> 
> Unless a coordinated shutdown is worked out with the utility provider, the meter is the only disconnecting means, and pulling one live is dangerous!
> 
> ...


I respect your knowledge of this service but if danger dictated payment, our LE and military would be paid six figures annually. I still believe a 1000.00 pay per day is more than adequate for any electrician to do work. Now I may never get a generator hooked up if that's my bottom line mentality but that is certainly good adequate payment for labor only work. I'll find an electrician that will do this installation. If it gets to where the cost to install will be 4-5K, I guess I'll be keeping my big portable and doing more labor myself after a storm hits.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

johnIV said:


> I respect your knowledge of this service but if danger dictated payment, our LE and military would be paid six figures annually. I still believe a 1000.00 pay per day is more than adequate for any electrician to do work. Now I may never get a generator hooked up if that's my bottom line mentality but that is certainly good adequate payment for labor only work. I'll find an electrician that will do this installation. If it gets to where the cost to install will be 4-5K, I guess I'll be keeping my big portable and doing more labor myself after a storm hits.


I should clarify... I wasn't trying to say 4k is automatically a justified cost for any & all systems. That $$$ would be appropriate for a more prolonged install, due to distances/excavations/conduits etc.

In your case, it sounds like you can accomplish your goals in the "easier" category. You're talking about doing the LP gas yourself. You are providing the pad. And you're looking for a basic setup not far from the meter. In that case you will do just fine with flexible conduit, above ground.

A sparky shouldn't charge more than 1k for this sort of install, and that's on the high end and should translate to super-clean work. Using flexible conduit lends to being less pretty, but a skilled person can make it look better.

You want LFMC - Liquid-tight Flexible Metalic Conduit. A good sparky will bond all the runs, using abrasion resistant bonding bushings and a bare wire ran inside with the current carrying conductors. A good use of this material would include short runs, wide radiuses, and secure straps.

That's all fairly quick to do, and so the "danger & special equipment" premium in this case should run more to the tune of $250-500 on top of an hourly rate.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

motoscoota said:


> Not all day & a half work days are the same. Swapping out some plugs and switches is not the same as pulling a meter and doing a utility tie-in and should be priced different.
> 
> Unless a coordinated shutdown is worked out with the utility provider, the meter is the only disconnecting means, and pulling one live is dangerous!
> 
> ...


so generator enclosures are a no go then?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

This is what i had in mind


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Seems like a safe place to me, plenty of height there, and plenty of air flow. Ill see what my electrician says. Generator would sit at the far left side of the house


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Firefighter said:


> FYI, they're now charging 300+ for a 3" genpad.
> 
> You can pour a 36x52" pad 4" thick, and reinforce it with rebar if you're nervous about vibration for 50 bucks.


I poured my own pad, ran the wiring all the way to where I mounted the box, and plumbed in the propane. I called a local generac certified licensed electrician to do all the tie ins to the box. He charged me $225. Around 2006 or so. 16kW whole house generator that runs our barn as well. Home Depot had the unit on sale for $3000. I signed up for a Home Depot credit card and got another 10% off. With the pad, the propane plumbing parts, and the electrician, I was all in for about $3200.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

motoscoota said:


> I should clarify... I wasn't trying to say 4k is automatically a justified cost for any & all systems. That $$$ would be appropriate for a more prolonged install, due to distances/excavations/conduits etc.
> 
> In your case, it sounds like you can accomplish your goals in the "easier" category. You're talking about doing the LP gas yourself. You are providing the pad. And you're looking for a basic setup not far from the meter. In that case you will do just fine with flexible conduit, above ground.
> 
> ...


It's next to the electric meter outside. The breaker box is behind that outside meter in the laundry room maybe 4' inside the partition wall. As far as what conduit I need, not sure. I'll provide all the components for the job. Wire is maybe the only thing I'd purchase from the electrician besides his labor. I don't feel 1500-2000 is a bad price but I kinda thought for this job when I was quoted 4500.00 to just install the switch and generator was a little out of line. I told him I'd find someone else.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I’d pay $4000 if they were gonna do it in a reasonable amount of time and I didn’t have to touch a thing. If that’s the pad, running LP and wiring plus installing until, I’m in.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

May want to do a building code check on proximity of windows. Neighbors of mine were denied a permit because of one second story window above their planned location for their genny. New construction.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

johnIV said:


> Heard only good things about Generac. Looking hard at the Kohler tho. I'm installing a 22KW unit either way. Curious where are the transfer switches located for these standby generators. Kinda figure I'd mount in indoors but the electrician says outside is where they recommend. He said there 100% weatherproof and never had an issue being outdoors. I have a 2' overhang on my home and the generator will be right next to the home under that as well. Any experience with the standby transfer switch issues mounted outdoors ?


You may have to upgrade our gas meter also


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

GIDEON said:


> You may have to upgrade our gas meter also


No gas meter. I run propane


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

johnIV said:


> No gas meter. I run propane


I had to upgrade gas meter because of the volume of gas required, they use a lot of it.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

GIDEON said:


> I had to upgrade gas meter because of the volume of gas required, they use a lot of it.


Yes I read the output gas use. It's pretty high but considering I have a 500 lb pig, and I don't use it to heat my home, it should last quite a few blackouts.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

So after talking to my neighbors and co-workers who live nearby, that and a 4-6 month or longer back order on what I thought we would need, my wife and I decided just to purchase a larger generator and install a manual transfer switch, I’m under $1,000 for the whole set up and really have everything powered we need….the furnace, kitchen outlets (gas stove), hot water tank (power vented gas) bathroom & bedrooms. I will be making a longer extension cord up so I can keep my generator away from the house to reduce noise, 10/4 wire was $2.68 a foot the other day so in the next week or two I’ll be making a 60-70’ up.


----------

